# Honda Gen,trans Cooler,1/2 Drive Socket Set



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm cleaning out the garage so here are a few items-Honda EG 650 gas generator w/8.3amp 12v charging output excellent shape runs like new $250 or best offer.Hayden 1679 10-K trans cooler new in the box\wrapper $45.S-K 1/2 drive socket set new still in sealed plastic and metal case $85.Everthing is or best [email protected]@stlohio.com


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

sunday morning bump


----------

